# acidental littters



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Two weeks ago it turned out I had forgotten to double check the sexes in my young doe Fox box as when I was picking some to pair up with the stud bucks I found a buck all ready in there. Well it seems he has had his way with some of the does, two does I paired up with a stud who are due to come out this week so they can give birth next week had had litters, one had them yesterday and one about 5 days ago. all my spairs boxes seem to have magicly vanished. Then one of the does left in the young box gave birth but there was only the one skinny un fed one so that was removed. Then to add insult to injury the black eyed Siamese doe who broke all the mice out in that box and taught them to chew boxes looks like she may also pregnant to the Fox boy, will have to Waite and see when she gives birth if it's him or the stud I put her with.

All this trouble because of one little guy.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's not trouble if there's a best AOV in the litters


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

At least they should be some gorgeous accidents


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh well, these things happen . 
I was just wondering what you would call this cross.
Fiamese or Sox ! :shock:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol hopefully there is a best AOV in there they will be going into the real London show. I'm trying a new supplement fir them, if it works I'll tell all

If the be Siamese is preg by the fox they will be mock choc Fox and Burmese fox. I did have a Siamese Fox once, brought her in as Siamese then found the foxed belly so she stayed a pet. I'd like to one day breed Burmese and get it reconised as its diffrent from Siamese but while I'm still new and getting the hang of it I don't think it's best to try


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Where's my accidents? Lol have to wait a bit before breeding again


----------

